# What type of bugs are these?



## dudelt (Mar 18, 2013)

I have no idea what they are but I see them all over the place in this area. I often see them in my garden. They are not a pest to bees and nothing to worry about.


----------



## 1102009 (Jul 31, 2015)

woodlice


----------



## Slow Drone (Apr 19, 2014)

Armadillidium Vulgare


----------



## Eikel (Mar 12, 2014)

yeah, aka pill bugs


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

We called them "rolly polly bugs" when I was a kid. I've heard them called pill bugs and sow bugs. They are harmless. But they are usually a sign of high humidity.


----------

